Ask HN: What's your favorite, mostly unknown book? - philippnagel
======
tjr
I don't think this is very well known:

[http://www.math.sjsu.edu/~swann/mcsqrd.html](http://www.math.sjsu.edu/~swann/mcsqrd.html)

Apparently, though, recently reprinted by Dover; might start showing up in
brick & mortar bookstores near you?

[http://store.doverpublications.com/0486789705.html](http://store.doverpublications.com/0486789705.html)

------
staticautomatic
Neurotic Styles by David Shapiro

